# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How long do you probably need to sleep after staying up all night?

## Laurelindo

I am definitely what people would consider a night-owl, since if I don't have a very good reason to get up in the mornings I can often stay awake until around 4-5 AM, and usually I will just go to sleep then and sleep until the early afternoon.
However, how does sleep work if you actually stay up all night?
I sometimes decide to just stay awake all night an then go to sleep really early later in the evening instead, but how long should you generally sleep then to recover as much as possible?
I seem to sleep for about 10-11 hours after an all-nighter, but is that enough?
Or is it too much?

----------


## dutchraptor

It's a good amount from what I remember. You don't want to oversleep either. When you miss sleep it's best to gain it back incrementally. It's better to sleep for 10 hours three or four times after an all-nighter than sleeping 18 hours in one go. Not that it really makes much of a difference. You don't act
usually have to fully pay back sleep deficit, but you will function much worse the next day.

----------

